
Firefox Private Network - rahuldottech
https://fpn.firefox.com/
======
rahuldottech
I fully support this. Mozilla is one of very few internet companies that I
greatly trust.

Also, this will be an additional source of income for them, so that they can
slowly stop depending on Google for funding.

